# Scratch Built Power Klaw (out of sprue!) tutorial on p3



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I was bored, so I tried to make a PK using bits of sprue and a lot of filing hehe. Comments on how to Orkify it more? :crazy:

I know its not the best looking thing in the world  But Im kinda proud of how its all sprue.


























Although looking at the close up pics, I need to smooth it down some haha.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

very orky mate


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

looks really cool, gj on using just sprue =D


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

very original


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry if it sounded sarcastic, that's not what i meant, it looks alot like a pre built one. real sweet


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks really good. A couple of spikes and glyphs would be a great finishing touch though.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. Very clever to make it from sprue as well.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*extras*

I agree, some glyphs, spike and possibly a rivet or two in there would make it complete

GJ!

M

k:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool. There have been some request for a tutorial on making Ork power claws. You should think about letting everyone know how you did it.k:

Good job!:victory:


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

For being built of just sprues, its insane!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice job on just making it out of Sprue. Take some time and post a tutorial on it if you can.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

haha very cool mate good job, I have always tried to make things from sprue but i seem too lack imagination.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

very creative! a few rivets, a little guitar wire and an ork to strap it to is all it needs!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ha-za for sprue use! well done. There should be a list posted of things that can be made from sprue just for shits and giggles. That way everyone can see what has been done and maybe push themselfs or others to top the list with new ideas

Chaosftw


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

jordan_darko said:


> haha very cool mate good job, I have always tried to make things from sprue but i seem too lack imagination.


My problem is not the lack of imagination, it's that I'm rubbish at making things. 

The power claw is well cool, I made one out of sprue that looked a pile of pants, but that's really nice (in a brutally orky kind of way). Tutorial please!

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tutorial, you people are nuts. Thanks for all the praise. The beauty of da Orkish way is that I can be messy and klunky and produce something that looks like a few scraps poorly held together- and its an Orkish beauty 

Step 1 - Cut up bits of sprue
Step 2 - File like mad!!!

Ill try to get something up, though its not terribly complex at all.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice. how long did it take to build?


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm. I think you could probably get it done in an hour or more (depending how fast you can file, and how fast you feel like going). I made most of mine while watching tv, since it really isnt a complex involved task.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

countchocula86 said:


> Tutorial, you people are nuts. Thanks for all the praise. The beauty of da Orkish way is that I can be messy and klunky and produce something that looks like a few scraps poorly held together- and its an Orkish beauty
> 
> Step 1 - Cut up bits of sprue
> Step 2 - File like mad!!!
> ...



LOL:taunt: Great tutorial. Although I think that we had something a little more detailed in mind. (That's too funny:good


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet...now i know why i've been saving all those sprue bits. T'ousands of de Powa Klawz is gon' rip some 'ummies apart


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That was very cool and made out of sprue makes it all the sweeter. Very orky in design and in the creativity of using sprue as the build.

A tutorial with pics of each step would be most appreciated.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tutorial

1. Find sprue

2. Cut pieces. Now everything is dependent on what you want that final claw to be. I suppose 3 claws is the standard system and thats what I did. 

So first off you want to cut 2 pieces of sprue at the length you want the PK to be. 

Then you want 1 'bottom' claw and 2 'top' claws. They can be identical, but being Orks (and that its easier) you could make em alllll differant. 

I find it easier to cut the 'claw blade' parts a bit longer than I want them to be, so I have something to hold on to while I file. Oh yes, so for the 'claw' bits you want to file them into 'claw'-y shapes.










Then you want to cut the bottom claw to the size you want. Glue that to one end of one of the body pieces, and glue a scrap piece of sprue to the other end. Then glue on the other part of the body. 


















Okay then you want another rectangle of sprue (that I forgot to take a picture of) and glue that on top of the lower claw construct you have. Glue it in the middle so that you have space for the two upper claws on either side.


















Then you need to glue the 2 upper claws on either side. Now I really wasnt paying the best attention so my top part is a bit askew so it looks strange. But that can be fixed after the glue has dried with a file.











This is where the pics end.

At this point you could bust out the plasticard and cut out squares and things and glue them on to make it neater and orkier. Me, I file down sprue to get thinner pieces. Ill try to get some pics of final detail type things to put on.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

ah snap!!! That's pretty cool!!!! Thank for the tutorial!!!


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

excellent...time to finish of some of my squads with homemade klaws!


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

NO! leatharnak found this page! Damn you! I dont want to fight off anymore powerklaws!


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

oh yes brother the klaws are comin for ya!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Count, do me a small favor and put the tutorial in a seperate post in the tutorial section, this would be a good one in that section. If you don't wnt to I can do it for you if it is ok (you get the credit of course).


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Can do djinn! Was considering it, but didnt want to overpost hehe.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is not considered overposting, that is eactly what the tutorial section is for, now what I would not give for a good nice looking lightning claw tutorial


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

The beauty of Ork things, messy is how they are supposed to look! Lighting claws not so much


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work on the PowerKlaw, insane indeed!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That's sweet... might have to make some myself


----------

